# SEC assessment for nurses



## michelleRosales (Aug 7, 2012)

Anybody here who underwent through SeC assessment for nurses with CRNBC? Ur ideas will be of big help. Thanks


----------



## joevison (Feb 8, 2013)

hi, no I havent but have just been told i have to. To say Im fed up doesnt come close, I have been UK qualified 22 years and currently work as a nurse practitioner and feel having to demonstrate that i possess competency equal to a student nurse is insulting to say the least. Add to that, I havent worked on a general ward for at least 20 years, have no intention of working on a ward and will probably fail the bloody assessment.
My experience of the competency of the CRNBC assessor hasnt been good either, first they couldnt get an email correct and wanted me to repeat the whole requesting of training transcript again as they couldnt verify where they had come from. It turned out they had put an "i" instead of a "1" Then, their initial request was that i had to do a full sec assessment because they could see no evidence of maternity, psych or paeds in my training. Luckily I have a copy of the transcript and was able to point out where the evidence was and now im down to 2 days. Obviously, I dreamed all the time spent on medical and surgical nursing I did as a student! I am at the point of telling them to shove it, I have dual nationality so dont have to do nursing when we move, but at the end of the day it is a career I love and have worked damn hard to get where I am. As you may have guessed i am a little fustrated with the whole process! Have you done yours yet and how did it go?


----------



## bridges12 (Dec 14, 2012)

joevison said:


> hi, no I havent but have just been told i have to. To say Im fed up doesnt come close, I have been UK qualified 22 years and currently work as a nurse practitioner and feel having to demonstrate that i possess competency equal to a student nurse is insulting to say the least. Add to that, I havent worked on a general ward for at least 20 years, have no intention of working on a ward and will probably fail the bloody assessment.
> My experience of the competency of the CRNBC assessor hasnt been good either, first they couldnt get an email correct and wanted me to repeat the whole requesting of training transcript again as they couldnt verify where they had come from. It turned out they had put an "i" instead of a "1" Then, their initial request was that i had to do a full sec assessment because they could see no evidence of maternity, psych or paeds in my training. Luckily I have a copy of the transcript and was able to point out where the evidence was and now im down to 2 days. Obviously, I dreamed all the time spent on medical and surgical nursing I did as a student! I am at the point of telling them to shove it, I have dual nationality so dont have to do nursing when we move, but at the end of the day it is a career I love and have worked damn hard to get where I am. As you may have guessed i am a little fustrated with the whole process! Have you done yours yet and how did it go?


Hi joevison,How long did you have to wait for your sec sched after you requested for a slot? What kind of preparation ate you doing now? I'm still on waitlist for the sec. They said they are filled up till march. I'm sure you'll do well in the assessments espevially the 3x jump and osce bec u are an NP.


----------



## joevison (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi
I havent even looked at booking it yet, partly as i am still smarting at having to do it in the first place and secondly because we are still in UK awaiting my families PR status to come through. On the one hand i dont want to have to fly all the way over just to do this, but on the other i want to be able to work as soon as we move over, so its a catch 22.

One thing that isnt clear, is if, having completed the SEC and anything else they deem necessary are we still required to sit the CRNE???


----------



## bridges12 (Dec 14, 2012)

joevison said:


> Hi
> I havent even looked at booking it yet, partly as i am still smarting at having to do it in the first place and secondly because we are still in UK awaiting my families PR status to come through. On the one hand i dont want to have to fly all the way over just to do this, but on the other i want to be able to work as soon as we move over, so its a catch 22.
> 
> One thing that isnt clear, is if, having completed the SEC and anything else they deem necessary are we still required to sit the CRNE???


Hi JoeVison.

We will have to take the CRNE for sure after the SEC. The SEC is just the first step. As I have read in one forum, there is no pass or fail in the SEC. It is just a way to gauge how much knwledge and skill we have compared to a new-grad Canadian educated nurse. Thing is, there are no review materials available specific to the SEC. 
It is goung to be a rough road ahead, we will just have to get ready for it if we really want the Canadian dream to happen. Good luck!


----------

